# ولادة توأمين نادرة جداااااااااااااااااا



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

[/url][/IMG]

*
فوجئ زوجان في العاصمة الألمانية برلين عندما أنجبت الزوجة الغانيّة توأماً أحدهما أبيض والآخر أسود. 

وذكر موقع بيس أونلاين الغاني انه في حالة نادرة تحصل مرة كل مليون ولادة،أبصر طفلان النور من والد ألماني وأم غانية فكان أحدهما ذا بشرة سوداء داكنة وآخر أبيض البشرة.

وقالت طبيبة الأم من قسم الأمومة في ليشتنبيرغ بريجيت ويبر لم نصدق ما رأيناه، حتي ان كل الموجودين في المستشفي توافدوا لرؤية التوأم وما انفكت الأم تنظر إلي طفل ثم إلي آخر . 
وأطلق الوالدان علي طفليهما اسمي راين وليو.
وقا لت ويبر من المستغرب أن يولد توأم لونهما مختلف تماماً، هذه أول حالة في عيادتنا . 
وقالت الأم انها استغرقت وقتاً قبل أن تفهم ما حصل وأضافت أتخيل نفسي جالسة في مكان مخصص للعب حيث ستصفني الأمهات بالمجنونة عندما أقول لهن ان هذين توأمي الصغيران


* 



​


----------



## marcelino (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه تحفه*

*ثانكس علي نقل الخبر*​


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه تحفه*
> 
> *ثانكس علي نقل الخبر*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*حد قاله يتجوز واحده لونها كده ..... ههههههههههه ...... يستحمل بقى ...... ميرسى خالص على الخبر *​


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يحفظهم 
ويجعلهم خادم لكلمته​


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2008)

غريبه قووووووووووووووووىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى رنا لنقلك الخبر تسلم ايدك
و من شبه اباه وامه فما ظلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله 

حاجه غريبه فعلا

ربنا يبارك حياتهم

مرسي رنون علي الخبر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حكمتك يارب

ربنا يخليهولهم​


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

anosh قال:


> *حد قاله يتجوز واحده لونها كده ..... ههههههههههه ...... يستحمل بقى ...... ميرسى خالص على الخبر *​


*
شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حكمتك يارب
> 
> ربنا يخليهولهم​



*شكرا يا فراشة على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> ربنا يحفظهم
> ويجعلهم خادم لكلمته​



*شكرا يا استفانوس نوررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> غريبه قووووووووووووووووىىىىىىىىىىى



*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى رنا لنقلك الخبر تسلم ايدك
> و من شبه اباه وامه فما ظلم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *سبحان الله
> 
> حاجه غريبه فعلا
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا مايكل نورررررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

دول عساسيل خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص

اللى على ايد امه شكله شقى خالص ولذيذ ​


----------



## rana1981 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على مروك
يا خاطي ونادم 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جمال اوى ربنا يحفظهم و يخليهم لمامتهم

شكرا رنا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ابانوب. قال:


> *سَبِّحْ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الأَعْلَى (1) الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى (2) وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى (3) وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى (4) فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاءً أَحْوَى (5)
> *





*شكرا علي الافاده

بس خليها ليك يمكن تنفعك

وسؤال انت داخل بالاسم ده ليه

ربنا يهديك​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> جمال اوى ربنا يحفظهم و يخليهم لمامتهم
> 
> شكرا رنا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (31 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد حاجه نادره قوى تخيل ده حصل لاى واحد فينا ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركهم​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2009)

_خبر جميل يا رانا
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2009)

moviemaker قال:


> بجد حاجه نادره قوى تخيل ده حصل لاى واحد فينا ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركهم​


*
شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _خبر جميل يا رانا
> تسلم ايدك​_



*شكرا على مرورك
نورررررررررررت​*


----------



## أَمَة (5 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر الجميل يا رنا​*​​
*ليتمجد اسم الرب في خليقته*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 يناير 2009)

أمة قال:


> *شكرا على الخبر الجميل يا رنا​*​​
> *ليتمجد اسم الرب في خليقته*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مارى منير جرجس (13 يناير 2009)

حاجة غريبة خالص     يارب ارحمنا


----------



## rana1981 (12 أغسطس 2009)

مارى منير جرجس قال:


> حاجة غريبة خالص     يارب ارحمنا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أغسطس 2009)

خبر راااااااااااااائع 
شكرا يا رنا ​


----------



## rana1981 (13 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> خبر راااااااااااااائع
> شكرا يا رنا ​



*شكرا كوكو على مشاركتك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## املا (16 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههه  


مضحك جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2009)

*العدل حلو برضه هههههه​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أغسطس 2009)

املا قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مضحك جدا



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك


----------



## rana1981 (16 أغسطس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *العدل حلو برضه هههههه​*



شكرا على مرورك حبيتي
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2009)

*حلوين اوووووى
بس انا بحب السمر
شكلو جميل خالص
ميرسى يا قمر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *حلوين اوووووى
> بس انا بحب السمر
> شكلو جميل خالص
> ميرسى يا قمر
> يسوع يباركك​*



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## انجيل مراد (17 أغسطس 2009)

الاطفال نعمه كبيره ياريت نحافظ عليها


----------



## rana1981 (17 أغسطس 2009)

انجيل مراد قال:


> الاطفال نعمه كبيره ياريت نحافظ عليها




*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## bent almalk (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
بس زى العسل

ربنا يباركهم فى اسمه
ميرسى للخبر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررررررررسى يا رنونتى على الخبر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> بس زى العسل
> 
> ربنا يباركهم فى اسمه
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ميررررررررسى يا رنونتى على الخبر
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*شكرا يا قمر 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## king (18 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يستر لما يكبرو التوام


----------



## rana1981 (29 أغسطس 2009)

king قال:


> ربنا يستر لما يكبرو التوام



*شكرا على مرروك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للأخبار الروعه جدا​


----------



## rana1981 (30 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للأخبار الروعه جدا​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ابرام الضبع (30 أغسطس 2009)

شى غريب​  ربنا يقدر على كل شى


----------



## rana1981 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ابرام الضبع قال:


> شى غريب​  ربنا يقدر على كل شى



*شكرا على مرورك
 الرب يباركك*​


----------

